# Garden & Gun Good Dog Photo Contest



## Crickett (Sep 15, 2015)

I entered a photo contest. 

Here's the info where y'all can enter too

http://gardenandgun.com/article/2015-good-dog-photo-contest




Or please vote for my Roxy here:

http://bit.ly/1LwB5bV


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 15, 2015)

I voted.  Neat shot of Roxy!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Another vote. Good luck.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks yall.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 16, 2015)

Got my vote Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got my vote Crickett



Mike you should enter Chase. Post the link in here so we can vote for him too!


----------



## carver (Sep 20, 2015)

Done Christy,good luck


----------



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2015)

carver said:


> Done Christy,good luck



Thanks Carver.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 22, 2015)

Yep, nice looking dog there.


----------

